# Fonts for website use or logo use



## burstintoflame81 (Jul 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows much about font use. I know there are many free or shareware fonts online but most specify "No Commercial" use. Does this mean selling the fonts in compilations or does it also mean not using them in your logos or on your website etc. ????

Anyone know a good way to get some good fonts that I can use? Or also, fairly cheap if I do have to pay for them? I just want to be able to use them anyway I like.


----------



## MrBarney (Jul 12, 2010)

With the usual "I am not a lawyer" disclaimer...

My take on this is that you can use the fonts personally, share it with your friends, use it on your personal website etc..  

However, if it's use is in conjuction with a business then you have to license it.  So, if you plan to make money from the photographs and use the website as a way to advertise or sell them, then that would class as commercial use.

If in doubt, I'm sure that the font designer has contact information for licensing.  Ask them


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2010)

&#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; Yep!


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Jul 12, 2010)

What they said.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 12, 2010)

There's a lot of sites with commercial stuff available for free or even cheap here's one I've always liked the look of, but haven't used.

Professional templates


----------

